# AlpineZone "South" Ski Gathering Venue



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

Please vote in this poll to select a venue for the AlpineZone "South" Ski Gathering. The goal here is to accomodates folks in New York as well as New England.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a chance that I can make both events...always wanted to try Jiminy.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

Please also participate in this poll:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2649


----------



## teachski (Dec 21, 2004)

May I switch my vote?  I am already going to Mt. Snow this year with the school group I chaperone, I want to switch to Jiminy


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> May I switch my vote?  I am already going to Mt. Snow this year with the school group I chaperone, I want to switch to Jiminy


Done.


----------



## teachski (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen (Dec 22, 2004)

Here are links in case you want to review each site:

*Hunter:* http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=hunter

*Jiminy Peak:* http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=jiminy

*Mount Snow:* http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=mountsnow


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 23, 2004)

Although I have driven by it twice, I have never skied Jiminy and would like to try it.  I skied Hunter a number of times and don''t feel a need to go back yet.  I haven't been to Mount Snow since 1988...however I'm scheduled to ski there right after New Years.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 30, 2004)

*Mount Snow all the way*

Although you have grouped Mount Snow, Jiminy Peak, and Hunter into the same SOUTH classification, they are all very different.  

Mount Snow is a true Vermont resort in the beautiful Green Mountains.  

Jiminy on the other hand is resort wanna-be in the Berkshires.  It is very close to many Massachusetts urban areas and it shows.  Very crowded slow lift lines lined with cigarette smoke and butts.  You see a lot of older equipment and people without proper ski gear.  It seems like it's always amatuer hour there.  The night skiing at Jiminy is good and they have a great bar.  It's just not a real resort.  No matter how many time shares they put up there. It's an OK daytrip cause it's close but it's nothing special. They have a coupon they give away at the Snow Expo that comes in handy.

Hunter Mountain is a Catskills mountain.  The trails are not very difficult.  The place is crawling with NEW YORK CITY PEOPLE who tend to clog up the beginner trails.  Better have good ski locks cause this place is crawling with ski thiefs. Hunter has good parties but mediocre skiing.


----------



## skijay (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Mount Snow all the way*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Jiminy on the other hand is resort wanna-be in the Berkshires.  It is very close to many Massachusetts urban areas and it shows.  Very crowded slow lift lines lined with cigarette smoke and butts.  You see a lot of older equipment and people without proper ski gear.  It seems like it's always amatuer hour there.  The night skiing at Jiminy is good and they have a great bar.  It's just not a real resort.  No matter how many time shares they put up there. It's an OK daytrip cause it's close but it's nothing special. They have a coupon they give away at the Snow Expo that comes in handy.



Have you been to Jiminy recently?  With  all of the expansion., 6 pack lift, the place feels like a mini-Stratton.  Have you stayed there?  The accomdations are top notch, just as you would see at Stratton.  It is not Stratton, but Jiminy is a resort and not a "wannabe" resort.  

I have been there during crowded times, Jeep day 2004, as an example and that 6 pack moves people to the summit rather quickly.  The line may look intimidating but it moves fast. 

The parking lot seems to show a lot of NY, CT and NJ drivers and there is a good quantity of MB, Volvo, BMW and SAAB.  I have seen at least 1 Bogner product per 20 or so skiers.  Again, it is like a Stratton of the Berkshires.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 30, 2004)

*JIMINY PEAK*

Yes, I went to Jiminy last week and a dozen times last year. I live very close to the hill.  It's the best place to night ski.  No, I never stayed there but I know a person at the bank I work at that bought a time share he wishes he could unload.   It's true that they have done a lot of expansion and the quad does boogie pretty good.   A mini Stratton?  I'm not so sure about that but if that's how you see it that's cool with me.  I didn't say I boycotted it just that I feel it's not the total resort that Snow, Killington, Statton, or Okemo is by a long shot.


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Mount Snow all the way*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Although you have grouped Mount Snow, Jiminy Peak, and Hunter into the same SOUTH classification, they are all very different.
> 
> Mount Snow is a true Vermont resort in the beautiful Green Mountains.
> 
> ...


Is this a troll post?  :roll:


----------



## teachski (Dec 31, 2004)

> Mount Snow is a true Vermont resort in the beautiful Green Mountains



Must be a troll, either that or a Mt. Snow employee.

Last time I was at Snow the lodge was filthy and some of the buildings, particularly the lodges at the top and bottom were in great need of repair.  It's a decent place to ski, but it surely is not the best place in the world, it needs work.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Mount Snow all the way*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Hunter Mountain is a Catskills mountain.  The trails are not very difficult.  The place is crawling with NEW YORK CITY PEOPLE who tend to clog up the beginner trails.  Better have good ski locks cause this place is crawling with ski thiefs. Hunter has good parties but mediocre skiing.


        :angry: 

Exactly when is the last time you skied Hunter if ever? Sounds like you've never even been there because you invoke every stereotype about the mountain that ever existed. 

If you're going to critique a mountain, at least do so from personal experience.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Mount Snow all the way*

You know; for whatever reason, this post really struck a nerve for me. So...I'd like to take some time and carefully dissect it:



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Although you have grouped Mount Snow, Jiminy Peak, and Hunter into the same SOUTH classification, they are all very different.


The point here is to provide an option for a ski gathering where both folks from New England and New York can attend. Snow and Jiminy received the most votes in the initial poll, and I included Hunter to provide a NY option that is still accessible for folks in Western New England.



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Mount Snow is a true Vermont resort in the beautiful Green Mountains.


A good ski area doesn't _have_ to exist in the Green Mountains.



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Jiminy on the other hand is resort wanna-be in the Berkshires.  It is very close to many Massachusetts urban areas and it shows.


Which "urban" areas? Boston? Nope - Boston is 150+ miles away. BTW, Snow is only ~135 miles from Boston. Ahh...you must mean Pittsfeld, the mecca of Western civilization.



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Very crowded slow lift lines lined with cigarette smoke and butts.


Oh really? What's the longest you ever waited for the six? 5 minutes? 8 minutes? Big deal. With a 5 minute ride to the summit, you can still get in a ton of vertical. Maybe you should try the quads if the six becomes too "crowded".

So, the liftlines are filled with cigarette smoke, huh? I've never noticed a problem and I've skied there a lot. I guess nobody ever smokes at Mount Snow...



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> You see a lot of older equipment and people without proper ski gear.  It seems like it's always amatuer hour there.


This comment is so laughable that I don't even need to respond.  :roll: 



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> The night skiing at Jiminy is good and they have a great bar.  It's just not a real resort.  No matter how many time shares they put up there. It's an OK daytrip cause it's close but it's nothing special. They have a coupon they give away at the Snow Expo that comes in handy.


The mountain has ~1100' vertical. It'll never be a big resort, but the amenities they have added in the past few years (terrain expansion, the six, etc.) have added a lot to the mountain. BTW, we're looking for an easily accessible place to *ski*, not a "resort".



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Hunter Mountain is a Catskills mountain.


Thanks again for another geography lesson.



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> The trails are not very difficult.


I skied Hunter yesterday and I found the terrain very challenging. It's not a huge hill, but abundant steep and challenging terrain can certainly be found all over the mountain.



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> The place is crawling with NEW YORK CITY PEOPLE who tend to clog up the beginner trails.  Better have good ski locks cause this place is crawling with ski thiefs.


Way to generalize and directly insult our NYC brethren that visit this forum. I hope you don't stereotype like this based on race or political/religious views as well. With that said, I've heard the same critique used for Mount Snow...



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Hunter has good parties but mediocre skiing.


And Mount Snow's terrain is siginificantly more challenging? The whole front side is basically intermediate groomers. The North Face is steep, but I don't think Snow's terrain is significantly more challenging than Hunter's.

Anyway, I don't typically engage in debates like this, but your comments are so unreasonable that I couldn't resist.  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2005)

Pretty tight here. I'm going to let this poll go until the end of tomorrow so cast your votes now if you haven't already done so!

*Question:* would being able to get a group rate affect your vote one way or another?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Question:* would being able to get a group rate affect your vote one way or another?



Depending on the deal, yes...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 3, 2005)

cheaper is definitely better.  perhaps re-casting the poll eliminating the hunter option with posting the two group rates for mount snow and jiminy would produce a more definitive front runner?


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2005)

Please recast your vote considering the group rate pricing available in this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2765


----------

